# What's your favorite liberty music?



## maestoso (Aug 11, 2008)

What is your favorite liberty music, either that you have used yourself or have heard someone else use?


----------



## CLC Stables (Aug 11, 2008)

The best horse/music combo I have yet to see, and I have watched a LOT of liberty horses, was the horse Sundance LB Silk Stockings. She was a National Champion Liberty horse, and she used the music of Sting, Desert Rose. It was amazing.

My horse Image we use Def Lepperd, the song is Do you Wanna Get Rocked?


----------



## JourneysEnd (Aug 11, 2008)

My favorite to use is

"He's a pirate" from Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 11, 2008)

We have a wonderful B sized Arenosa young mare that I would LOVE to do a Liberty Class with! (She won a Grand and Reserve at the Oregon State Fair last year)........I've "played" with her for months using the song "She's A Beautiful Girl"......I don't know the official title OR the artist, but when ever it hits the radio it seems we are together and she DANCES to it!




Does anyone know the song by any chance?

This is a photo of her last summer just before we took her to show.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 11, 2008)

I've always wanted to do "Skokian" by Louis Armstrong. It's just such a happy, bouncy song I can picture a horse thundering down the rail to it.


----------



## Becky (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm trying to pick out some Liberty music for a stallion I'll be showing at AMHA World this year. Can't decide whether to just go with instrumental or something else. I'll watch this thread for suggestions!


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't used it yet, and it would have to be cropped "just so", but there is this song, Urban Struggle by (of all things) an 80's punk band, The Vandals. The music and the lyrics would be just perfect for some horse in Liberty... I think it would be too funny / cute:

The singer keeps saying "I want to be a cowboy", then there's a line like _"You'd call me an urban clone of course, big deal if I'm afraid to ride a horse, with a broken nose and a "bucked" up knee, oh maybe this cowboy sceen just ain't for me."_ I loved it in 1985 and I love it in 2008 but I guess from a different perspective (and I know that I'm easily amused).


----------



## New2Minis (Aug 11, 2008)

I have seen "Walkin on Sunshine" used and it was really cute. I am a huge 80's/90's rock fan so I would use AC/DC "Thunderstruck), Def Lepard or Guns N Roses, they have some killer songs for Liberty!!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2008)

The Spirit Stallion of the Cimmaron soundtrack song "Here I Am" Beautiful and heart touching!!


----------



## wildoak (Aug 11, 2008)

One of the best I've seen was a very small stallion at Area 5 a couple of years ago - don't know whose it was - with the old Looney Tunes theme. It fit him to a T, he was a wonderful liberty horse.

I've done the Pirates song too, and I've done one from Chicago (musical) that I love.

Jan


----------



## Bozley (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

Two songs we have used and done well with are *"Hoedown"* by James Galway & Phil Coulter which is a very pretty flute version and *"Low Rider"* by War. In fact, Belle just got 3rd out of 20+ horses in liberty with this song at NBARH.

The very first time Makayla and Belle did Liberty was this spring at Maple E. Below is a clip from it. Now that we have more experience with Liberty I can see some things that that we should have done differently. Maybe this will help someone else. The song we picked was *"Trouble is a Woman"* by Melinda Doolittle from American Idol. We love Melinda and the song but realized afterwards that not everyone knew the song. Geeze, we thought everyone watched American Idol!



So we learned to pick a song that everyone would know. Also, I think the song was too fast for Belle. Makayla should have had the halter ready to take off instead of struggling with it when the song started. Lastly, the girls although they looked adorable chasing Belle around in their matching shirts and pony tails should have stood still more. But like any class you go in you learn something and they did have a lot of fun and that is all that counts.

So here is the clip of Belle in her first Liberty class with Makayla last May. It was triple judged and they got one 2nd and two 3rds but the class size was small (I forget how many). I still think it is really cute and love to watch it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6n0vvS0OJFE

Sue


----------



## Rachel (Aug 11, 2008)

I recently showed my yearling filly in this class - she's a sassy, sometimes naughty little thing. We used the Dixie Chicks "Sin Wagon" and I think it fit her quite well.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Aug 11, 2008)

I had good luck at the May AMHR show we went to with Tim McGraws "Live Like you were Dying". I have used it twice and got two 2nds and a 3rd at the AMHR show we went to. I cut it so it started it at about 45-50 seconds into it. Everyone thought it would be too slow, but it actually worked out perfect. The last show I used a remixed version(not the Johnny Cash version) of Ghostriders In The Sky. My mare was 6th out of 20+. I will most likely go back to the Tim McGraw song at the next show we do Liberty at in September.

For the other horses here, we have used Thriller, which got a 1st, 2nd and 3rd at an AMHR show. Our gelding goes to Trouble by Travis Tritt.

I think picking a Liberty song that fits your horse can be the hardest part of getting ready for the show





~Jen~


----------



## Katiean (Aug 11, 2008)

I have been listening to a lot of music. I have been timing it to see how it ends at 1:30. Most of what I have timed will work well for my colt that will be 2 before he starts showing. He is going to be great in Liberty. I did use the wrong song for the mare we showed this year. However, I am going to be busy burning a lot of CD's this winter so we have a lot to choose from. Our mare was not really ready this year we only had her for 6 weeks and trained her to drive where she took 2nds and 3rds. We just slipped the Liberty in on her. She did well but she wasn't conditioned enough.


----------



## minimule (Aug 12, 2008)

There is a group called Bond (4 women that play stringed instruments) that a lot of their music would be good for Liberty. They do the James Bond them. There music is techno.

Some of the other songs I think would work:

Believe - Cher

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N Roses

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

What Is Love - from Night at the Roxbury

A Fifth of Beethoven - from Saturday Night Fever

I had a CD made up of a bunch of songs that would be really good but a "friend" convienently lost it after a show.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 12, 2008)

I like classical music, so I chose the last 90 seconds from the "Dance of the Hours" one year, and my stallion won his class! Last year we used "Wipeout" for a stallion, he got third, but I think that was because as he ran past the center setup he grabbed a ficus tree and took it with him, the big goober.....

Lucy


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 12, 2008)

You guys got me going now! EVERYTIME I hear music, I picture a mini running and prancing around the ring to it!!! I've seen ONE liberty class in my life and YIKES was it fun!!!!! I was in the truck today going to the bank with the radio on and the best song I heard today for Liberty was TWIST AND SHOUT, by the Beatles!!!!! I hope I don't end up getting into an accident seeing a mini running around the ring in my head, instead of watching the road!!! LOL!!!!!

I hope to be watching and taking pictures at NbarH this Saturday!!!

Joyce


----------



## Keri (Aug 12, 2008)

My horses suck at liberty. But my pay one fee shows, I throw them in there. They do pretty good (3rds or so). But I had the cutest little filly I played Dolly Parton's "romeo" and "why'd you come in here looking like that." They fit her. My gelding I play Cowboy Troy "last yeehaw" and "chicken with the train." All his songs are bumpy.


----------



## Bozley (Aug 12, 2008)

Joyce,

Belle will be doing Liberty at NBARH this Saturday, so have your camera ready!

I am not going to tell you the song just yet. Makayla kept saying she wanted to use it and I kept saying "No, I hate that group!". So she said "Just watch Belle go to it and see what you think". So I did. I couldn't believe it. She moved perfectly to the beat. I thought it was perfect for her. I NEVER would have picked the song myself. I am curious to see how she does with it.

Sue


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a little filly that I think would just be wonderful in liberty and my dream is to have her prance her little self to the sound of Billy Joels Uptown Girl.


----------



## susanne (Aug 12, 2008)

Aww...Lucy, I would've given him extra points for being so creative! Besides, good garden help is so hard to find!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 12, 2008)

My favorite is "Start Me Up" by the Rolling Stones


----------

